# Help us save Leroy!



## SaveLeroy (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi, My friend lives in the East Village in NYC and has a backyard/patio area. She came home from a weekend away and there was a pigeon in her back yard. She says he keeps running around in circles and can't seem to fly away. She's been feeding him bread and giving him water. When I went to her house last night, he had his head tucked into himself and wouldn't come out. We gave him more bread and water and a few hours later check on him. He will not leave the area of her doorstep. She checked on him this morning and he was running around again. All over the patio there is bright white areas. We don't know if it is poop or something with his condition. What should we do? Call a vet? Animal Control? She's named the bird Leroy and he basically looks like he showed up on her doorstep with packed bags. What do we do??? It's been THREE DAYS!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

To pigeon Talk. Thank you for feeding and watering the little bird. If you can get a box for your bird. Put a towel. Heating pad turned on low. Then pigeon food and water, also pigeon grit. Then call the bird vet and take the bird in. Let us know whats happening. God bless you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you and your friend for caring for this little pigeon.
There is a possibility form your description that the bird is suffering from PMV, or could be head trauma, or could be paratyphoid. Hard to tell over the internet.
In any case, please keep the bird warm, if you could get him some pigeon mix or wild bird food that would be better than bread, which has no nutritional value for birds. Make sure he drinks water.
Generally most pigeon diseases are not transmittable to humans, especially if you practice good hygiene. Always wash your hands after handling the bird.

Check out the following link, there are several rehabbers in your area

http://www.pigeon.com/prd.htm

Please make sure when handing the bird over to a vet or rehabber that they won't euthanize him.

Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Also,

You should go to these folks, register and post the same message as they're in your area:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

From this pigeon's appearance, it needs help ASAP. maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thankyou for your concern over this bird

Check this link to provide basic life support for this bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


Please check the following websites for a rehabber in your area:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

www.wildlifecare.org/list.html


----------



## SaveLeroy (Sep 21, 2005)

I did that and will wait for a response... thanks!


----------



## SaveLeroy (Sep 21, 2005)

Reti said:


> Thank you and your friend for caring for this little pigeon.
> There is a possibility form your description that the bird is suffering from PMV, or could be head trauma, or could be paratyphoid. Hard to tell over the internet.
> In any case, please keep the bird warm, if you could get him some pigeon mix or wild bird food that would be better than bread, which has no nutritional value for birds. Make sure he drinks water.
> Generally most pigeon diseases are not transmittable to humans, especially if you practice good hygiene. Always wash your hands after handling the bird.
> ...


The link you gave me isn't working... am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SaveLeroy said:


> The link you gave me isn't working... am I doing something wrong?


Try the link in my post, it is working.


----------



## SaveLeroy (Sep 21, 2005)

*I'll call Dr. Schaubhaut*

He's right in her area and I'll let you know what happens. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi SaveLeroy,

Thank you and your friend for looking out for this little pijie. Were you able to put him in a box & give him some warmth? It's pretty important. 

Please let us know what the vet says...thanks for what you're doing.


----------



## FlyByNight (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi,

Bread has very little nutrition in it. If there is a pet supply store anywhere near you, pick up some bird seed for this bird. Sometimes other stores have it too.

The picture doesn't show the bird's face so it's not possible to tell, but this could be anything from an injured or sick pigeon to a juvenile not yet old enough to fly that fell from a nest somewhere on your building.

It would help if you could post a picture that shows the bird's face.

Make sure the bird has and knows about a container of water. A couple inches deep would be good because they need an inch or so deep to be able to drink and it will not stay full all day at the level you first put out.

If you can catch this bird, and from what you describe that shouldn't be too hard to do, probably a vet should check it out to make sure there are no broken bones or other problems needing a vet. Don't worry sanitation. Washing your hands after putting him in a box with airholes, food and water will be fine. I've never heard of anyone rescuing a pigeon catching any diseases from them, and fear of this are greatly exagerated.

Possibly the best person to talk to about finding a rehabber or vet to take the pigeon to would be Al of PijnPeople. He says it's ok to give his phone # out: 212-873-6030.

Good luck and thank you for caring and wanting to help.

- FlyByNight


----------



## SaveLeroy (Sep 21, 2005)

No status change as I'm still at work. But will be leaving soon to feed Leroy some seed and try to get him into a box. The vet hasn't called me back, so I or my friend are going to try calling Al.


----------



## SaveLeroy (Sep 21, 2005)

*We lost him...*

When my friend got home yesterday... he had already passed on. We feel horrible...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for the update. 
I'm so sorry to hear the little one didn't make it.  

Pigeons seem to have a 'gift' in that they know who will extend a helping hand. Many thanks to you & your friend for doing just that. 
You can be assured, your little feathered friend was ever so grateful for you kindness.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very sorry the poor pijie died. 
Thank you for making his last hours comfortable.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sad for Leroy, very sorry, but he is now in peace.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Leroy. Thank you to you & your friend for making his search for food & water easier, and for showing him kindness in the end so he could leave this world in peace.


----------

